# Lounge > Forum Games >  >  AS-World FAQ (Last Update: 01/17/2013)

## Skippy

Q:What is it?

A:_ AS-World is a virtual world for users of the forum. It behaves like an online game of sorts. _ 

Q:What is it's status, and when will it be released? 

A:_The client and server code are just about finished, save for the special features I'll be adding later, like houses to live
   in, NPC's, shops and places of interest and the like. It's in private alpha testing at this time. As for a release date,
   It will be announced in this forum section, along with information on it's progress.__ Right now, there's no set date._

Q: Will it have <insert feature here>?

A:_ Right now, the world's features/additions and the order they are implemented is decided by myself_,_ but I'd be willing
    to listen to any feedback or suggestions for future things users would like to see. I will add a section in this forum later for
    doing just that._

Q: Can I be involved in any way in development?

A:_ I write the code myself, but we can definitely use artists and beta testers.__ Once the project is released publicly, there
    will be positions open for GM's, AS-World artists/scripters and other moderation staff. _

----------

